# Halloween Costume 06



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 25, 2006)

Halloween's almost here!!! Found your costumes yet? What are you gals and guys planning to wear this year? Post em shows us what you are really working with hahaha... How are you going to do your make-up and style your hair? Post your pictures now… Keep me updated!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 25, 2006)

I just finished sewing my costume this past weekend. I'm going as Poison Ivy and made a green bustier with black lace overlay and a multi-layered skirt consisting of a micro mini chartreuse raw silk lining covered with two layers of chartreuse/darker green/green brown chiffon-type material. The front of the skirt is very straight and then there's a big poufy bustle in the back and I sewed ivy leaves on top of and under some layers and all along the back waistline. I'll post pics soon, and definiely when I'm wearing it in full hair and makeup, but I am ASTOUNDED at how well it turned out!!


----------



## antirazor (Sep 25, 2006)

I was thinking I wanna be a gunslinger from stephen king's dark tower series. unfortunately it involves no makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and everyone will think I'm just a cowboy. ): I might think of something else.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2006)

Im such a nerd. I can't decide if I want to go as Kyoshi from Avatar the Last airbender or Azula from avatar 
Kyoshi




Azula 




OR 
a mad scientist (hehe actually no thats just me LOL)

Or I may just go around as Hank hill saying: PROPANE AND PROPANE ACCESSORIES!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am wearing the costume I bought for last Halloween...and didn't get to wear because of the hurricanes...it's a Mad Hatter (from Alice in Wonderland)..only it's kind of "hoochie"...I am wearing it with black stocking and a garter belt!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2006)

I think I'm dressing up as Zelda and my boyfriend is going to be Link in honor of our puppies. Haha. That mad hatter outfit is lovely... 2 yrs ago I go the Queen of Hearts outfit from that Leg Avenue Alice in Wonderland Collection.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I am wearing the costume I bought for last Halloween...and didn't get to wear because of the hurricanes...it's a Mad Hatter (from Alice in Wonderland)..only it's kind of "hoochie"...I am wearing it with black stocking and a garter belt!_

 

thats so freaking cute!


----------



## amoona (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm rockin Elvira this year! :-D Any chance to get my hair bigger then it already is I'm down for it! haha


----------



## aeni (Sep 26, 2006)

My costume's going to be the makeup artist-behind-the-person-who-pays-her-to-do-their-makeup!

You know, Stands with a Brush.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm going as David Bowie.  I'm doing the Aladdin Sane lightning bolt across my face, with a white mini-dress, or white top and white mini skirt. Sparkly white fishets, and silver pumps. Or, silvery fishnets, and white pumps. I dont wanna do much because I have a research paper due the day before, so I'm probably gonna be like braindead.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 27, 2006)

either a pussycat doll or paris hilton from the carl's jr commercials...you know, black one-piece bathing suit, knee length boots, and that's about it!
assuming i start working out, like, now.

i just wanna do super glam eyes with white corner corners, cuz i can never pull that off during the day...and false eye lashes on top AND bottom


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 27, 2006)

i think i'm going as margot tenenbaum from the royal tenebaums. i've got two male friends of mine going as eli cash and richie tenenbaum. if you've seen the movie, it'll make sense, as the costumes are going to be almost exact. we've been scouring thrift and vintage stores looking for clothes. i've already found a vintage lacoste striped polo dress, i'm looking for a faux fox fur coat, and i need to get a blonde wig. makeup, obviously, will be creamy skin and a lot of black eyeliner, lol.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm planning on being Snow White. Last year when I was at the mall looking for a costume I saw a girl in a little Snow White dress and accessories. Hopefully I'll be able to find it. Make-up will proably be simple: liner, lashes, red lips.


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 3, 2006)

Im planning to go out as a gothic rainbow pixie. Its kinda the split sides of my personality. Half the time I can be sweet rainbow loving and the other half evil and dark. I thought it'd also give me a reason to do the rainbow eyes using mac without people looking at me like im totally nuts.


----------



## litlaur (Oct 3, 2006)

Death






although I'm doing my own interpretation, rather than using something from the books. Obviously, the makeup is all white with swirly black liner.

I've been planning this costume for over a year, I'm so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and my fiance is going to be Dream.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope to be able to find this costume! but it's freakin' expensive. I can get a cheapy one but this one's way cooler...
i'm just excited to do my whole face make-up and stuff with that blue/white pale look to it.


----------



## pinkyjolie (Oct 3, 2006)

as of right now i have to work, which i'm not happy about but i think i'll end up getting to give some candy out to the kids that come in. but if i get a new job by then i'm going to trick or treat in my neighborhood. i dont care, i'm 20 and still a kid when it comes to halloween.
oh yeah, haha i'll be a pumpkin


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 5, 2006)

wOw! Ya really have some neat ideas for halloween. last year was my first year ever dressing up hahaha... i ran for the hurricane and end up staying in houston until december... i dressed up as a cave woman with two bones sticking in my hair.. i will post a picture when i have the time..

this year halloween is on a tuesday... too bad i have a 6-10 class so i wont be able to celebrate it unless we have a party on campus hahahah....

brb for my updates!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont do trick or treating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no one in my area seems to do so, even so people dont want the candy, they want Money :| cheeky sods haha

My mates are trying to get me to come to the Halloween Party but i dont wanna go, just dont do parties well. Sounds like im a halloween grinch lol but im not really


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 10, 2006)

When I take my daughter out, I think we'll both be bears or something cheesy like that, but when I go to a costume party on the weekend- I have no idea.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats my Halloween Costume. My boyfriend picked it out.  And I'm gonna tease my hair and pin it up, and do a neutral smokey brown eye and frosty porn-star style lips.  Black patent leather platform peep toes, black fishnets, red bra lol. oh and the name tag is "Dr. Anita Hardwon"




And my boyfriend is going as a gynecologist lol Dr. Howie Feltersnatch.

These are not child friendly lmao


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_I hope to be able to find this costume! but it's freakin' expensive. I can get a cheapy one but this one's way cooler...
i'm just excited to do my whole face make-up and stuff with that blue/white pale look to it. 







_

 
Whoooo i seen that costume at Party city last year and that crap was $$$..... i didnt see it this year though... but ifu find one PLEASE post a pic.....


----------



## antirazor (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to Amanda Palmer from the dresden dolls. It would be super-cute if I could get my boyfriend to be Brian Viglione, but he never would. :C

but my friend Katie is going to be Karen O and we will be quite the pair.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 12, 2006)

Im going to be a "Candy Elf" Our Church is having an community event and Im one of the workers our theme is Candyland


----------



## iamlelilien (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know if I'm going to do anything for Halloween... only if I can find some party or event to go to, or some friends to trick or treat with. (Shuttup, of course I'm not too old to trick or treat, I like dressing up and I want candy. Heheh.)

If I do dress up, I'll be a panda. Sort of. The main reason I want to do that is for the makeup. The costume will probably be something skintight and white all over, with minimal (ahahaa) black clothing over that. Also black gloves, black shoes, and black legwarmers. And I'll probably wear a black fedora that I have, which has nothing to do with the costume, but it'll be funny.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay so i got my Vampire teeth like a week ago....  and ive been trying to figure out what to wear with it...... so this is what im going to go get tomorrow... kinda like a trashy victorian vampire.. well im gonna add a lot of blood to this look so........






So this is the acutal costume i bought.. lol i had to make alterations b/c my ass is so tall that the bottome didnt touch the ground like in the orginal pic.. then i added some Tule b/c the front part of the costume didnt come with anything to make it puff out ..


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got my costume-- I'm going to be a female pimp.  It's purple velvet with a zebra striped trim with a huge matching hat.  It's frickin' hilarious.


Think I can talk the BF into being my ho for Halloween?


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm going as Wednesday Addams.  I have a high necked black dolly dress with a white collar and cuffs and I'm planning to find a gothy looking doll to carry around and pull the head off of.  I'm probably going to do some dramatic black makeup and red lips.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay...I love dressing up for Halloween.  This year I'm dressing up as an evil doll.  I have dreads so I always like to do something where they'll fit in with whatever costume I choose.  I thought the doll one would be perfect.  Do pig talis with big red bows, and thoes little cute ruffled socks that kids wear although I'm having a hard time finding them.  I also have these babydoll shoes that would go perfect with the whole look.  For mu, i'm doing a smokey eye with reallly BIG lashes on top and bottom, red lips and really pinky/red cheeks.  I'm so excited about the whole thing, I'll post pics so you guys can see the end result.  

Attached is a picture of the costume, I didn't get that same exact dress, instead I got this little black dress with a polka dotted bow that goes around the waist from Forever 21.  I just didn't want to spend $40 on something I was only gonna wear once so I choose this dress cause I know I'll wear it again.

Can't wait!!


----------



## litlaur (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_

_

 
That is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~LadyLocks~ I actually saw some ruffled socks today. Of course, they were in a store here in Atlanta, and that's not very convenient to you. But I'm pretty sure the brand was Leg Avenue. There are also some here (not that you have time to order online...) http://shop.trashy.com/index.php?s=bycatalog&id=35

The store is a sort of vintage & alternative clothing/costume/weird random stuff store. So maybe look for places like that?


----------



## amoona (Oct 25, 2006)

ooo so i totally changed my costume last minute because my elvira costume was too big. im going to be a mermaid.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 25, 2006)

Since I'm only going to my parents' house to help them hand out candy this Halloween, I'm not going to too much trouble with my costume.  I'm going to be Professor Severus Snape from Harry Potter.  Should be easy enough: black pants, black turtleneck (no frock coat so I am improvising with the turtleneck), and one of my black graduation robes.  I figure I'll part my hair down the middle and load it up with some heavy styling goo for greasy hair and mix some yellow pigment into my foundation to get that sallow skin look.  Then I can say nasty things to any children who give me attitude at the door...and if someone dares to come dressed as Harry Potter, I can take house points from them.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2006)

Im being Alice , From Alice in wonderland.. 
and a Pirate wench

yea not very original but iTs all I got, and I got 2 partys to go to.. so...yeah.


----------



## Pascal (Oct 25, 2006)

snow white 




all i need is a wig


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 

 
_
~LadyLocks~ I actually saw some ruffled socks today. Of course, they were in a store here in Atlanta, and that's not very convenient to you. But I'm pretty sure the brand was Leg Avenue. There are also some here (not that you have time to order online...) http://shop.trashy.com/index.php?s=bycatalog&id=35

The store is a sort of vintage & alternative clothing/costume/weird random stuff store. So maybe look for places like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!!  I actually found some at this place where I work that is something similar to the link you sent me.  Thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_snow white 




all i need is a wig_

 
I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_ 2 yrs ago I go the Queen of Hearts outfit from that Leg Avenue Alice in Wonderland Collection._

 
LOL, my roommate is going as that this year! I'm goin as a "Gangsta Girl" also from Leg Avenue...it's a pinstripe mini-dress with a tie that has a gold, dollar-sign pin and garters attached...I already have a Fedora hat, thigh high fishnets, and white pumps. I just gotta get some more gaudy/tacky jewelry (think big ghetto gold hoops and fake "diamond" rings), some long french tips (a la Carmella Soprano), and a nice big fat cigar. Sound gangsta enough??????


----------

